# What do you sleep in?



## astrangeone (Dec 29, 2009)

So, what do you guys like to wear to bed/sleep?  Since I've been in university, I've now switched over to wearing two-piece pajama bottoms and tops.  I'm just nervous that the roommate's boyfriends/other people will see me naked, or the fire alarm might go off and I'd be standing outside butt-naked.  So, yeah, pj bottoms and a top is usually my thing.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 29, 2009)

Most times just in some boxers, if it's really cold, I wear an undershirt.


----------



## Gore (Dec 29, 2009)

in a bed


----------



## yuyuyup (Dec 29, 2009)

you sicko pervert


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 29, 2009)

Usually my clothes. Since I keep all my clean clothes in my basement (since that's where the washer/dryer are), they're all just hanged up there. I sleep in my clothes, wake up, walk downstairs, get a pair of clean clothes, go back to my room/the bathroom, and change.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Dec 30, 2009)

depends on the season, am wearing pajamas if its cold, otherwise just boxers:.


----------



## Elritha (Dec 30, 2009)

Usually pyjamas. Depends also how warm/cold it is.


----------



## alidsl (Dec 30, 2009)

where's "in a box"?


----------



## zeromac (Dec 30, 2009)

Yea i sleep in a box also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




My box is made of bricks, is 2 storeys high, has a 52 inch tv inside, has a kitchen, has a maid, has a butler, has a bathroom...


Spoiler



Yep i live in a box


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 30, 2009)

In a coffin, of course.


----------



## playallday (Dec 30, 2009)

Whatever I was wearing during the day.  Makes life easier.


----------



## Danny600kill (Dec 30, 2009)

I have some shorts i sleep in, so there like my pjs but not at the same time


----------



## Cermage (Dec 30, 2009)

boxer + shirt.

all year round.


----------



## Forstride (Dec 30, 2009)

I usually just sleep in the jeans or shorts (Depending on the temperature/season) I wore that day.  Then when I wake up, I put on a clean pair after my daily morning shower.


----------



## yuki019 (Dec 30, 2009)

.Radiant said:
			
		

> boxer + shirt.
> 
> all year round.


same goes for me.


----------



## updowners (Dec 30, 2009)

Gore said:
			
		

> in a bed



me too!


----------



## asdf (Dec 30, 2009)

I sleep in whatever I have on at the moment. But I always take off my pants. I hate sleeping with pants on.


----------



## jceggbert5 (Dec 30, 2009)

asdf said:
			
		

> I sleep in whatever I have on at the moment. But I always take off my pants. I hate sleeping with pants on.



Me too...


----------



## vergilite (Dec 30, 2009)

i like to sleep inside myself its warm in there


----------



## Santee (Dec 30, 2009)

alidsl said:
			
		

> where's "in a box"?


Shorts and a t-shirt except when it gets to below 10 outside then pj pants.


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 30, 2009)

Whatever I happened to be in when I collapsed. Long story short, I don't sleep well and the only way to ensure I get any sleep whatsoever is to completey wear myself out, totally drain the energy reserves so I fall down. Hence why I sleep in whatever I happened to be wearing whenever the batteries finaly die.

Now if you'll excuse me, my batteries are on the way out so I'm gonna actually try to make it to my bed before my vision cuts out on me. Hopefully I'll get at least a couple of hours before my companion Amy, who through a long sequence of wierd events today is sharing my bed, wakes up and starts fidgeting.


----------



## Cannonman (Dec 30, 2009)

Whatever Blows my mind


----------



## Tsukyndale (Dec 30, 2009)

I don't always sleep in 2 piece pj's like I voted I did...  But it's what I do more often than not.

Otherwise it's something like track pants and a t-shirt.


----------



## tbgtbg (Dec 30, 2009)

In a van, down by the river!


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 30, 2009)

Why do you want to know....?


----------



## Raika (Dec 30, 2009)

Shirt+Pants


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 30, 2009)

damn im not saying it but...


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 30, 2009)

In a bed lawl.


----------



## PettingZoo (Dec 30, 2009)

In one of these badass mother fuckers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








But seriously, I sleep in a bed just in my underwear/briefs/boxers thingys sometimes with a shirt if it is cold but not usually. The reason for this is I feel so damn cramped with them on (slight claustrophobic.) but slightly cluttered feeling, that and sometimes I feel hot.


----------



## pcmanrules (Dec 30, 2009)

In a tee shirt and boxers, just undies sometimes though.


----------



## razorback78 (Dec 30, 2009)

t-shirt and boxers also.


----------



## Dark Blade (Dec 30, 2009)

Depends. 



Spoiler



Girl present or not.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 30, 2009)

Two piece pajamas.
In my own private room. 

When it's cold (like now) I put a Tshirt under my pajama though, it's way warmer that way.


----------



## astrangeone (Dec 30, 2009)

Dark Blade said:
			
		

> Depends.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehehe.  I like.  I do the same with my girlfriend - she wonders how I can walk around the house nude when it's cold outside.

I thought you wrote "Depends" - as in the brand of adult diapers.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 30, 2009)

It differs really >.>


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 30, 2009)

The Mrs


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 30, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> The Mrs



Sad thing is that before I even opened this thread to see your reply I was thinking about posting something along those lines.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Dec 30, 2009)

For about the last 15 or so years the nude.

Wife does as well.

Told her I like her available.


----------



## Jaems (Dec 30, 2009)

shirt+pj pants, sometimes just underwear.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 30, 2009)

playallday said:
			
		

> Whatever I was wearing during the day.  Makes life easier.


+1. I do the exact same thing.


----------



## alidsl (Dec 30, 2009)

Dark Blade said:
			
		

> Depends.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fixed



Spoiler


----------



## Wankare (Dec 30, 2009)

just with my undies XD


----------



## outgum (Dec 31, 2009)

Underwear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Some times in the buff
That is all XD


----------



## MuppetInvasion (Dec 31, 2009)

Whatever i was wearing on the day, jeans even. Why bother getting changed for SLEEP.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 31, 2009)

I can sleep in anything really, I prefer a T-shirt and pajamas.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm a lazy fuck. I only bother to put on my pajamas if I took a shower right before going to bed. Otherwise, its a t-shirt and whatever else I was wearing (usually jeans). The feeling of denim doesn't really bother me like some people.


----------



## Skid00dshi (Dec 31, 2009)

I sleep in shorts and a tang top.  Sometimes my pajamas and a shirt.


----------



## shito (Dec 31, 2009)

in my bed lol, but normaly i use pajamas.


----------



## Snorlax (Jan 3, 2010)

Naked.
It's the only way! 8D


----------



## Darkcloak (Jan 5, 2010)

Always slept in boxers+t-shirt. While staying at a relatives house or w/e t-shirt+pajama bottoms


----------



## xalphax (Jan 5, 2010)

Two piece pajamas, sometimes boxers and a t-shirt.


----------



## referencer (Jan 5, 2010)

Your mom.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Jan 7, 2010)

i find it quite sad that most of the people here are male and sleep alone.


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 10, 2010)

Two-piece pajamas at school, underwear only at home.


----------



## junker_man32 (Jan 10, 2010)

my body


----------



## nutella (Jan 10, 2010)

same as what im wearing now. nothing at all.

in all seriousness, whatever im wearing when i want to sleep. jeans, school uniform, i dont care


----------



## CheatingSoi (Jan 10, 2010)

I just usually put on a pair of xbox logoed pajama pants and wear the shirt I've been wearing that day. Occasionally Ill just sleep in all of my clothes.


----------



## Toa_235 (Jan 10, 2010)

t-shirt + boxers...... or just boxers during the summer


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice Pair of Pajamas after a Nice hot Shower.

However if its Hot a T Shirt and Small Shorts


----------



## BlackDave (Feb 15, 2010)

Um Lottsa males on GBAtemp


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 15, 2010)

I never sleep


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 15, 2010)

I regenerate in a bed.


----------



## anaxs (Feb 15, 2010)

boxers


----------



## Sephi (Feb 15, 2010)

boxers only, own room


----------



## luke_c (Feb 15, 2010)

half the time i just take my top off and go to sleep wherever i am at the time which is either on the sofa or in my room


----------



## CyrusBlue (Feb 15, 2010)

Boxers and a t-shirt.

I'm a male with his own room.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 15, 2010)

In my bed.

Seriously though, two piece PJ's all the way. Can't ever go wrong with those.


----------



## WeeBabyDoll (Feb 22, 2010)

I sleep in my pj bottoms and a vest top, occasionally I will pinch my boyfriends boxer shorts and t-shirts.


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 22, 2010)

we sleep naked and keep the door locked so our daughter doesn't come in =P


----------



## Seven (Feb 25, 2010)

Pyjamas during the winter, otherwise boxers and an undershirt for the rest of the year.


----------

